
Safety and immunogenicity of an rAd26 and rAd5 vector-based Covid-19 vaccine - T-A
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31866-3/fulltext
======
FillardMillmore
Well they haven't done long-term testing, but this definitely sounds like a
step in the right direction.

